# Remington 1100 20ga



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Extremely nice 1100 parkerized in black. Synthetic stock and fore grip. Vented rib and led front sight. Less than 1 box of shells shot. $400.00


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

What's your location?


----------



## Horse Shoe (Feb 20, 2016)

Fish Hunter, 
Very interested. 
HS


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

I am in between Dunn and Newton Grove. About 4 miles off I 40. I also spend every other weekend near Stella and EI


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

A bit more information. It is the LT-20 Synthetic. It has a 26" barrel. It has the screw in choke and comes with the modified choke. Original documents are with it as well.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Sold


----------

